# Who had a better day? Finding tile runs.



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

My buddy wanted to go fishing. I needed to do some work on the farm, mainly find a couple tile drain outlets from tile that dad put in years ago and no map (no dad anymore either, rather a problem).

Buddy caught no fish. I found and cleaned out both tile drain ends and water started flowing out of it like crazy.

I think I had the better day. 

BTW: Any suggestions for finding tile in low spots if they need fixing, other than getting a backhoe in and poking around till we find one? Dealing with 40+ year old runs that I want to make sure are clear, maybe put in a couple gravel drains.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Dowsing

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Every time I get out the dowsing rods, people think I'm a voodoo priest haha. 
Then I show them how well it works and they can't believe it.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I let my wife do the rod work. She demonstrates the divining rods by throwing a crescent wrench or other piece of metal on the ground and slowly walks across it with the rods level and parallel in front of her. As she crosses the metal, the rods cross in front of her and when past the metal the rods reverse direction and swing around behind her. They don't do that for me.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Not familiar with dowsing rod, is this what they look like?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Lot of folks can see the slight pattern of soil disturbance from old tile.

The old ones I've dug up are clogged really bad and needed replaced. Need to do a mile or so at the moment but don't have a proper lease in place so just deal with the mud.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tile probe..find the line and flag.,find the direction it's going and flag
It 30' down the line.Repeat.Repeat.Repeat

My tile guys marked 20,000 ft in a day.

It's all mapped now on paper and GPS


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.agridrain.com/shop/c15/probes,-standard/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bishop said:


> Not familiar with dowsing rod, is this what they look like?


Naaa that's what cha call a "idiot stick"


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I always heard that was a "state employee prop" so that they don't fall over during the course of their work day.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I had an escavator operator in who told me he was allergic to shovels.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bishop-witching sticks is what they are referring to. Heard of them?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

"State employee props" are normally seen in multiples (at least 2+ usually) in my neck of the woods. They fall over I think if by themselves.


----------

